# Online partner(s)



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I think it is a good idea. I actually tried to start something similiar 3 years ago. I called it a life coach group. All of us were educated in motivation and time management so we set it up where we would be paired up, motivate, and hold our partner accountable. But it never worked out, I live in tourist town. I might restart this type of group when I am back in the DC area. 

I would definitely be willing to be an online partner. Not sure how good I would be. But who knows, it could be very beneficial for both of us.


----------

